# Starcraft Universe



## Logges (Aug 16, 2013)

It's a SC2 mod and they are funding their production through kickstarter.
I don't like WoW(or similar mmo's) but these guys are doing a fine work.



















[video=youtube;1MKi65ussjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MKi65ussjY[/video]

Help these guys if you have some spare cash! They are making it free to play.


----------

